# Good place for arbitrary postings to make my numbers up?



## Velobee

I need to post five more times in order to view some parts of the forum - 20 posts is an arbitrary number and until now I only post when I have something to say...sorry folks, four more to go


----------



## Mrboots2u

Have more to say then ..

what coffee have you been drinking ....

How have you been making it ......

Tons of stuff you can post , that would be useful to other members......

So off you go , be constructive ....


----------



## coffeechap

Velobee said:


> I need to post five more times in order to view some parts of the forum - 20 posts is an arbitrary number and until now I only post when I have something to say...sorry folks, four more to go


There for a reason though, for example it means that group buys remain with people on the forum that contribute


----------



## Mrboots2u

Velobee said:


> I need to post five more times in order to view some parts of the forum - 20 posts is an arbitrary number and until now I only post when I have something to say...sorry folks, four more to go


You are not making yourself any friends spamming old sales threads


----------



## Dylan

There are good reasons for the limits on some parts of the forum, stop spamming to get your post count up. 20 posts is nothing to anyone interested in the community represented on these forums.


----------



## NickdeBug

one spam post = -5 apparently


----------



## 4085

Begs the question what do you wish to access now that is worth posting the additional bits of twoddle for?


----------



## Mrboots2u

NickdeBug said:


> one spam post = -5 apparently


----------



## xygorn

This does raise a good point though. I too felt an urge to post, just to get my numbers up. The posting limits, depending on how you find out about them, can seem 'apparently' arbitrary. If I am remembering correctly (which happens sometimes), when a new user tries to go into certain areas, they get an error message saying "You need to post X times before you can see this content", which doesn't really convey the community-focused reasons for this limit. Typically, this is happening at a phase where they don't yet have a good sense of this community's style and etiquette (which does vary from forum to forum). If those error messages linked to a thread that clearly conveys why those limits are in place, and how to (and how not to) be a good community participant and meet those limits in a community friendly way, we might be able to guide newcomers into active community participants (or scare away people looking to pop in, post a for sale ad, and disappear forever).


----------



## Mrboots2u

Most people who join are said hello to and asked some friendly question s on entry . Doesnt take much effort to answer them and get to the 5 OR 10 posts required for sales threads ...


----------



## Glenn

It irritates me to have to moderate any members who post rubbish purely to make up numbers by adding negative values to their post count

It is a pain in the backside cleaning up the forum from pointless posts

Respect the limits - they are there for a reason


----------



## MrShades

Bootsy - read the above... no pointless posts and rubbish mate.... That's your post count scuppered. ;-)


----------



## Mrboots2u

MrShades said:


> Bootsy - read the above... no pointless posts and rubbish mate.... That's your post count scuppered. ;-)


negative twelvty.....


----------



## MrShades

^^^^ blatantly trying to boost post count.... -1000 for you, as you should know better (and you can afford it).


----------



## Xpenno

Ironic like of OP


----------



## froggystyle

Great!


----------



## Rhys

Maybe so many posts and so many days like a week, then you don't get a spurt of drivel in one day and a sales thread going up.


----------



## froggystyle

Not great.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Mrboots2u said:


> negative twelvty.....


numberwang !


----------



## Rhys

eleventeen?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thecatlinux said:


> numberwang !


Numptywang


----------



## The Systemic Kid

MrShades said:


> Bootsy - read the above... no pointless posts and rubbish mate.... That's your post count scuppered. ;-)


Jealousy is so unbecoming


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Numptywang


Bang on.


----------



## Velobee

What are the good reasons for me not being able to view links to EBay and Gumtree?


----------



## Velobee

It's a forum not a love in. Generally it's best to talk when there is something worthwhile to say. However, in order to access the gumtree and ebay links a 'contribution' of twenty posts is required. Doesn't really make sense to me

you should actually be adding points rather than deducting them - look at the interest generated


----------



## Neill

Velobee said:


> What are the good reasons for me not being able to view links to EBay and Gumtree?


Because people post links to good deals to benefit forum members who have contributed to this community and not drive up prices by promoting these links to all guests.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mrboots2u said:


> Have more to say then ..
> 
> what coffee have you been drinking ....
> 
> How have you been making it ......
> 
> Tons of stuff you can post , that would be useful to other members......
> 
> So off you go , be constructive ....


OP

you could have answered any of the questions above and got to 4 posts very quickly today and been informative to the rest of the forum .

As indicated deals and eBay section are limited to 20 posts for contributing members

Cheers


----------



## Velobee

So I could make a contribution somewhere on the 'numptywang' spectrum and that's fine? Sounds more like a boy's club


----------



## Mrboots2u

Velobee said:


> So I could make a contribution somewhere on the 'numptywang' spectrum and that's fine? Sounds more like a boy's club


Or you can just complain that you have been hard done by....


----------



## froggystyle

Velobee said:


> So I could make a contribution somewhere on the 'numptywang' spectrum and that's fine? Sounds more like a boy's club


We have a boys club? Do we get to do a secret handshake?


----------



## Mrboots2u

One more and your at 20 posts ....


----------



## Velobee

Either way that's the twenty now.


----------



## Neill

I think you may be misreading what this hidden secret links to eBay deal shows! Is there anything currently posted on it!


----------



## Neill

Well hope you hang around and enjoy the place now.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Coffee troll lol


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> I think you may be misreading what this hidden secret links to eBay deal shows! Is there anything currently posted on it!


Shhhh he doesn't know the secret handshake yet....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> I think you may be misreading what this hidden secret links to eBay deal shows! Is there anything currently posted on it!


Only what eBay and gumtree searches show ....


----------



## CamV6

Velobee said:


> I need to post five more times in order to view some parts of the forum - 20 posts is an arbitrary number and until now I only post when I have something to say...sorry folks, four more to go


But this post appears to be the exception to your golden rule.

I hear your point but surely you can appreciate its never gong to be well received to walk into a community as a relatively unknown individual and tell everyone they are wrong in a negative and frankly not very nice way.

So now you can see the ebay and gumtree links you could have found anyway by yourself and a GB section that's not going to be a lot of help to you either. Was it worth causing the ill feeling and the negative impression created for yourself ? I hope so for your sake or else this thread was a lose lose situation for you


----------



## Mouse

Velobee - Have a little internet hug off me


----------



## Phil104

I have hesitated to join this thread because to do so is simply reinforcing. But, Velobee, I wonder if you have posted on the forum before, under a different name or whether you are characteristic of a group that roam internet forums? I'm a relative newcomer on the forum but there is a familiarity about your style - a sort of provocative victim approach that is guaranteed to elicit a range of behaviour - from hostility to wanting to make it alright to humour/irony to indifference to my instinct, simply observing. You would be better off setting up your own forum that can play by whatever your rules are at that moment but that might defeat your purposes.


----------



## MrShades

Mrboots2u said:


> Shhhh he doesn't know the secret handshake yet....


It's a Fellini move with approx 30lbs of firm pressure isn't it? Oooops!


----------



## databator

MrShades said:


> It's a Fellini move with approx 30lbs of firm pressure isn't it? Opoops...


with a twist to the left not the right


----------



## waterloo700

databator said:


> with a twist to the left not the right


Rocky Horror Picture Show method?


----------



## Gthe1

I understand the theory behind rookies (like me) not getting first dibs at the sales section. But in many cases I don't think it helps some sellers. For example - a lot of newbies (like me) have got no gear. A lot of sellers here are people who have been around for a while and are selling their entry level stuff so they can upgrade. So who is their target audience for this used and basic equipment? - oh! hell, just a minute - it's the rookies who can see it but can't get anywhere near it!! Thank heavens for Ebay et al. Perhaps a rethink?

Regards Geoff (Gear-less still!!!)


----------



## coffeechap

or just get involved geoff!!


----------



## NickdeBug

Geoff, you can access the for sale section straight away I believe. You just need a few posts to be able to send pm to complete a sale.

The group buy section requires 25 posts to view as prices can be quoted and retailers do not want these to turn up in any google search.

As CoffeeChap says, the best thing is to get involved. Introduce yourself and the coffee you like in the appropriate section of the forum and start some dialogue. You will find that some of the advice that is freely given is worth far more than any deal in equipment. It is a forum after all, not a buyers club.


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> or just get involved geoff!!


Pesky god damm 5 posts.....


----------



## scottomus

I can pipe in, I've been a lurker for some time. Generally browse and just read. I used to be part of big forums years ago where I posted 100s daily and had a real community. So I Took the jump to finally get involved and this place certainly has the feel to it! Yes it has the benefit to great bargains and deals but it offers so much more with the members it has, their experience and wisdom they have to offer!

I really don't see the struggle in getting involved!


----------



## Gthe1

I agree with you all - I'm just a newbie and I've spent hours on here in my 1.5 days as a member. And yes I can access the sales. I don't have any personal gripes and am looking forward to milking you all for info. I think I can rest my case by answering the above question - bearing in mind I am gearless - my favourite coffee currently .......... erm....Tescos Gold Blend. Nuff said!

Geoff


----------



## Glenn

No rethink - it works as is and gives those who have posted the edge over those who haven't

5 posts is very lenient

Some sites I am a member of require 30 posts and a minimum of 1 month membership before being able to participate in the similar sections


----------



## CamV6

Agreed. 5 posts is nothing really and an exceptionally low requirement


----------



## DoubleShot

Perhaps 5 is too low hence why this thread got started in the first. Also as has been seen recently, a few new members sign up then post (or even copy/paste the same post on multiple threads) the odd comment purely to reach 5 in order to gain access to 'For Sale' section etc then 'poof' they disappear like Keyser Söze (The Usual Suspects for non-movie buffs!)


----------



## doolallysquiff

DoubleShot said:


> Perhaps 5 is too low hence why this thread got started in the first. Also as has been seen recently, a few new members sign up then post (or even copy/paste the same post on multiple threads) the odd comment purely to reach 5 in order to gain access to 'For Sale' section etc then 'poof' they disappear like Keyser Söze (The Usual Suspects for non-movie buffs!)


Maybe sellers could be allowed the oppurtunity to choose an alternative offer if the bid is made by someone with less than for example 50 posts or 3 months membership. That way, the market is open to all but with a preference to contributing members.


----------



## froggystyle

W19910411 said:


> I am trying to add enough posts to get access...


Access to what?


----------



## doolallysquiff

froggystyle said:


> Access to what?


You know, and when you know you know


----------

